
Back to Brontosaurus? The Dinosaur Might Deserve Its Own Genus After All - sethbannon
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/back-brontosaurus-dinosaur-just-might-deserve-its-own-genus-species-science-180954892/?no-ist
======
random_passerby
Brontosaurus ✓

So now, about Pluto ...

~~~
manachar
No. Holding on to outdated scientific information because it's what you
learned in school is bad policy.

Pluto is not a planet, but is a nice dwarf planet, much like Ceres.

